# Quincy Day 2- settling in beautifully!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Things are going beautifully. You can see by these new videos how well Quincy is settling in today. The other dogs are beginning to think he will be a lot of fun. I have the back door wide open and he and the others are just going out as they wish, having a wee romp and play. You will hear me giving Holly a stern talking to. She wants to play with him but is just a tad rough for my taste. So, they will get it all sorted out with my help and things will just keep getting better and better. He is a dream this little guy!! Slept in his crate by my bed last night and didn't so much as utter a peep. Followed me down the hall this morning, right outside, big poop, big pee...who could ask for anything more?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Aww, I am so happy that things are going so well for little Quincy, and you!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I think he is perfect!! I wish I had a puppy!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG! He is so freakin cute!! Rofl, Holly is all 'But I just want to play mom!' Oh I love these videos!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you to all of you. I think if the weather stays nice, everyone will have it all figured out by tomorrow. He is having a grand time running in and out, playing with this one, then the other. They do not intimidate him much, that's for sure. He keeps coming in, going into the office and stealing the indoor doors and taking them outside. I have rescued one squeaky seven times already!! What a nut! I know...poor Holly...she wants to play with him like she does her own babies. BUT, her babies grow up with her and are completely used to her. She could be a bit scary to a newbie! This is a hoot to watch...all the pack levels sorting through what to do about this guy. And HE figures he should be at the top of the totem pole! They are having fun, everyone together and it is lovely to watch.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

He is so beautiful and lively. He seems to be settling very well.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Like a gem!!!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww hes such a cutie! How old is he?

And my goodness you have quite the pack i love how you have the two whippets then thinker and holly, adorable pack. Dont you have another red Spoo?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister said:


> Aww hes such a cutie! How old is he?
> 
> And my goodness you have quite the pack i love how you have the two whippets then thinker and holly, adorable pack. Dont you have another red Spoo?


Quincy is three months old. I actually have four other red Spoos. I co-own Betty-Jo and Jenny with Trillium, co-own Toby with Silken Poodles and he is in a wonderful foster home, and own Flynn who lives with my sister's family. The Whippets are big mushy pants and their lack of grooming offsets having the Spoos. It is a wonderful combo.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Dan and I were just watching the videos and he wants to know when Quincy comes to visit for a few days can he stay in Dan's room at night. They are already looking to find out who gets to sleep with him and they haven't even met him yet. I think they are planning on him having rather long visits here. 

Those videos are too cute. He is totally the one starting things with the other dogs. Yes I can tell that he'll liven up the place for you. I'm so glad he is settling in so well and he is too sweet for words!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

See what I miss when I don't check in daily?! Belated congratulations on Quincy's joining your family! He is quite the little guy--such a happy and confident disposition, and so handsome. I'm so happy for you. Have been devouring the videos and pics. I won't get tired of seeing them, ever.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I know Trillium. I have watched the video where I am reprimanding the big dogs five times and get the biggest kick out of him. While they are getting it, he is trying sooooo hard to get Holly to do something. He is the bratty little brother. 

Tell Dan I don't know how often Quincy will be coming for visits, but I may take you up on the offer to have him for a few days for the wedding. I think the poor little nugget will be feeling displaced with all the hullaballoo going on, and I KNOW he will get a ton of attention at your place. Now, if it were going to be a sdouble wedding, he could be our ring bearer! BUT.....


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I know Trillium. I have watched the video where I am reprimanding the big dogs five times and get the biggest kick out of him. While they are getting it, he is trying sooooo hard to get Holly to do something. He is the bratty little brother.
> 
> Tell Dan I don't know how often Quincy will be coming for visits, but I may take you up on the offer to have him for a few days for the wedding. I think the poor little nugget will be feeling displaced with all the hullaballoo going on, and I KNOW he will get a ton of attention at your place. Now, if it were going to be a sdouble wedding, he could be our ring bearer! BUT.....


Aww go for it!! How cute would that be. But you do know he is welcome here anytime. He certainly wouldn't lack for attention. He'd probably want to go home to your house for a rest lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Amerique. He has the sweetest temperament. He is a jumping bean. He just boing, boing, boings across the dog run when I am out with him. A little dolly who we are very much enjoying. I am glad you like the videos because there will be lots of them!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

He is teasing them  specially Holly..

Thanks for the videos love them.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Still loving little Quincy! Thanks for sharing the videos


----------

